# Mortigars chaos log (csm, daemons and renegades)



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Last year i started a log of Alpha Legion to help me keep motivated with the painting challenge. This year I plan on starting a new log to keep me motivated with the insane task i have been working on. Lots of stuff already done, but loads more still to do. 

My aim many years ago was to create an army for each of the 1st founding legions, a few years ago this changed when i sold off my salamanders and i decided to concentrate more on the dark gods. 

Current plan is to build and paint a roughly company sized army for each of the major chaos legions, and a full daemons foc for each of the chaos gods. Added to this will be a force of mutated/enhanced csm under the command of Fabius Bile, a generic csm army of randomness built up when i am trying out different colour schemes or have spare bits lying around, a company sized Red Corsair army, a dark mechanicus army, a purely rogue trader era csm army, and finally a Vraksian renegade regiment.

Painting standard will be mostly to tabletop/gaming with shading highlight etc, nothing spectacular. Maybe in a few years time when my backlog of stuff is gone i will go back over them more closely. 

As for updates, i will be attempting a minimum of 1 a week, pictures of what i will be working on, and what i have done the previous wee, if i get chance for more then i shall

Tidying my games room shelves and having a change around has given me the chance to take a photo of finished stuff so far, all arrayed on a 12' x 4' table


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

That i believe is a collection...........................................


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Holy s**t man that is a collection plus a good start so far.


----------



## louisshli (Aug 19, 2010)

Mortigar,

I love how the board is buckling under the enormous amount of miniatures you've put on.... hope those ain't all pewter.... lol... great stuff!!


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

This weeks minis shall be my first iron warriors terminator, a squad of 5 death guard terminators, and a squad of 5 word bearers possessed. all based, undercoated and boxed ready to take in to work to get some basecoating done.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow.

I've been playing and collecting a long time (started before 2nd ed) and my chaos army doesn't come anywhere near that.

Morty, I must ask - What do you do for a living that A) allows you time to paint at work and B) funds such a prodigious wargaming collection?

If you lived in the States I'd guess anesthesiologist or something equally advanced.

That's a great gaming space too, is that a shed or an attic? 

Best of luck to you. I hope to keep up with your work as you blaze through all those miniatures!
Cheers!


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

I usually only get chance to paint at work when i am waiting for work to do, in between reports and stuff. Pay isn't great, but usually have a fair bit each week to spend on whatever i want, which most weeks is hobby related.

The room itself is one of my workshops outside, will be re-roofing in the summer to add in some skylights and possibly will double glaze the windows. The loft does however have 2 more games tables if i have more people than usual round and need extra space.

Have taken a quick pic of the dg termies that will be done this week, a nice find on ebay £27 posted for these complete with the nice resin bases. Already started on the others so will just put up pics of those when finished


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

i saw the first pic of the collection and i really don't have any words to express how awesome it is, its like a chaos god in its own right, Mini's for the Mini God!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

..................................................... you're mad. I like it, and bloody good luck my good sir!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I will be following this project with a great interest!


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh snap that's a crapload of models, I just exploded in my pants. You sir, put my collection to shame, and I bow to your greatness.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks for all the comments, much much more to be done.

iron warrior terminator done and the others for this week coming along well, should be on target to finish them this week.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

managed to get some nice sheets of "scrap" plastic from work tonight, and have already measured up and started marking and cutting. hopefully by the weekend i should have the basic shells to 8 plague towers


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent shading on the metallics; dark without looking mucky.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

cutting underway of the plague towers, but got sidetracked with building a moc-up of a silver tower just to see how much plastic they would take up. 

this one has a 10inch pyramid, which i think maybe too big, will possibly continue with this one as a kind of command variant and produce some more on an 8inch pyramid


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

the termies were rusted and matted this morning

working on word bearers later today


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Other than the obvious mold lines they're looking badass!


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> Other than the obvious mold lines they're looking badass!


looking at the pics have just noticed them, bought them already based and undercoated and didn't check them properly, my paint style for death guard also didn't help for picking them out. will be going back over them bit later


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am impressed by your devotion to chaos. It is good. Judging by your description we both built our armies in a similar way. But you have done more.....


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks for the comments and rep, much appreciated and is helping with motivational issues

last of the chaos bits that were planned for this week










orange bit on base has been touched up

will be getting the rest of my word bearers back from my local gw tommorow so will do a quick army shot, they were missing from the original photo

will be going through my wip tubs later today to see what will be hopefully finished next week


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The Death Guard terminators look great. Suitably Nurgley (?... Nurglish?... Nurglite?).

I really like the possessed too, the gold and red are both painted nicely. Perhaps make the teeth/horn/bone areas lighter as from this distance you can't distinguish the difference between their colour and the gold colours very well. It could just be the photo though.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

photo of the possessed is certainly a bit dark, the trims are in a burnished metal colour and not gold

found my hot knife tool today so a bit of carving of foam, update on the smaller of the silver towers


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

a few bits to be finished this week


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm looking forward to see how your Thousand Sons look once they're finished. Good luck, they're looking good so far.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The red and yellow crests on the Thousand sons look like an interesting start.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

bit of an update for these, 2 units of death guard havocs and started to scratchbuild some more plague towers


----------

